# Structural Engineering Letter from Engineers New Zealand for EOI



## REDDY8580 (Sep 30, 2020)

Dear all,
I did my Masters in Structural Engineering in 2007 and have around 13+ years of professional experience. 

I'm trying for Permanent Residency in NZ from Delhi, India. I have submitted all my Educational documents for NZQA for Assessment last week. What is the procedure to get a letter or approval from Engineers New Zealand for Structural Engineering to Apply for the Immigration? Since my skill set Structural engineering is in the list of absolute skill shortage in NZ. 
1. If I opt for Membership as a "Member" in Engineers New Zealand, will I be eligible to get the Letter or Approval from Engineers NZ, so that I can apply for EOI?
2. Is there any other procedure available or do I need to go for my professional experience verification with Engineers NZ?

Please update me at the earliest so that I can put forward my application.

Thanks & Regards
REDDY8580


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd personally wait to hear back from NZQA on the assessment of your qualifications as the result of that should give you sufficient information whether you need to approach Engineers New Zealand for their assessment of your skills/experience.
If you require registration with Engineers New Zealand in order to work in that industry here then by all means I'd get in touch with Engineers New Zealand now and explain your intentions and they should be able to guide you and give you an idea of what evidences you need to give, timesacales and fees.


----------



## REDDY8580 (Sep 30, 2020)

Dear Sir,
Thank you for your reply.
I have contacted Engineers New Zealand last week. They also informed me saying that NZQA will guide me whether to go to Engineers New Zealand for credential check to get letter or not.

Below is the reply from them. 

"
Hi Dileep



You can apply for Membership and request for a credential check. Immigration New Zealand or NZQA will advise if you need your credentials assessed by Engineering New Zealand.



Find out more about working in New Zealand and see our useful resources for immigrant engineers.



Request a check of your overseas engineering qualifications for immigration purposes



Immigration New Zealand may ask you to provide a letter from us certifying that you meet the benchmark requirements for Chartered Professional Engineer status in New Zealand. The benchmark is a Washington Accord-accredited qualification or equivalent knowledge. To get a report, we’ll need to check your credentials.



Go here to read more, and request a credential check.



Assessment outcome

If your assessment is successful, we'll provide an assessment report for your Expression of Interest or Visa Application with Immigration New Zealand. The assessment report will certify that you meet the benchmark requirements for Chartered Professional Engineer status in New Zealand. 



Note: A successful outcome does not gain you Chartered Professional Engineer registration. This requires a competence assessment, where you'll need to demonstrate New Zealand-specific knowledge and experience.



If your assessment is unsuccessful, we'll email you information on completing an equivalent knowledge assessment. This is where you can demonstrate engineering knowledge that is equivalent to a Washington Accord accredited qualification through your academic study, work experience and further learning. If you need to take this next step, the fee is NZ$1,351.25 incl GST (less any fee paid for a qualification assessment). It takes 6-8 weeks.



Assessment fee

It's free if you’re a member of Engineering New Zealand.



For non-members or Student Members the fee is NZ$431.25 incl GST. We’ll email you an invoice for the fee. You can pay by credit card or bank transfer via a link on the invoice.



Need to know the level of your qualifications?

You may also need your qualification assessed against the New Zealand Qualifications Framework to determine the level. This service is provided by the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA).

Thanks & Regards,
Dileep Kumar Chandragiri


----------

